# Cube and carrying case at Toys R Us



## Bryan (Jun 11, 2009)

An official Rubik's Cube with a carrying case included!

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3460947

What more could you ask for? Besides a color variation....


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 11, 2009)

> Our Recommended Age: 8 - 12 years


umm.... (message too short)


----------



## qqwref (Jun 11, 2009)

It's pink!


----------



## shelley (Jun 11, 2009)

I always wanted a carrying case for my cube!


----------



## Bryan (Jun 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> It's pink!



Actually, the cube itself is purple.



shelley said:


> I always wanted a carrying case for my cube!



Me too....but, just a different style....


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, flowery stickers!
Just what I've wanted.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 11, 2009)

The mirror is actually a cool idea. It would help eliminate cube rotations with f2l.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 11, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Wow, flowery stickers!
> Just what I've wanted.



Just what I was THINKING!


----------



## spdqbr (Jun 11, 2009)

They totally stole this idea from Zacharie Cortes! (and girlied it up more than a little)


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hope the Solution guide would be different. Because of the centers.
Edit: I saw that on Toy R US. Too bad my sister still wants a DsI than the girly puzzle I just show to her before.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 11, 2009)

I want one... but is it too much to ask for a less... feminine one?


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 11, 2009)

Dude. THIS IS EFFING AWESOME!!!!!!!

*Buys*
*Looks at picture*

Crap.


----------

